# Bad hair day!



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello all cat-lovers:lol:

Well, I havn't got pics of her but whoa. She was MESSY this morning! Mud drips over her, her coat all swirled around in hair nots!:?
She was a mess! 

Guess it's an excuse for grooming her tonight:wink Has any of your cats had a bad hair day before?


-Sarah:crazy


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

No bad hair days here in my house.....unless it's my hair! Devons never have bad hair days.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Does ear hair count? Sometimes my kitties hair at back of the ears will stick out, making them look really hilarious


----------



## PixieDoodle (Jul 30, 2011)

My cat is obsessive about cleaning her fur, so usually not, but once I tried using that flea and tick stuff that comes in a small tube to put on the back of her neck, and whoa! It was like a greasy slick that was gross! So, I gave her a bath (the first I've ever had to give her) and her hair went from being pretty and shiny normally, to crimpley, dried-out hair for about a month! You could tell she was upset about her fur, because she walked around with an angry/annoyed look on her face the whole time! She always tried to clean it back to its normalcy, but no luck until her fur re-oiled itself.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah! Devon's and Spynxes don't have bad hair days!

Yup, ear hairs DO count in bad hair days! I would just love to see Kitty have a bad hair day with his ear hairs sticking out!

Yes, sometimes when you bath them, their fur has no oil and gets really gross!
But like you said, it comes back in a few days/couple of weeks. That's amazing it didn't get back to normal quickly! A month! I can imagine, she would've been pretty annoyed/angry! Well, I know I would:wink


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra is known to have ruffled hair a lot. Nutmeg grooms him to look like that!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Sinatra is known to have ruffled hair a lot. Nutmeg grooms him to look like that!!


Yah, MowMow's fur gets all weird after I've been licking him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That does explain your recent hairball issues....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

And your playing in the litter box.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's true! I better go eat a pumpkin pie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

and your inappropriate....well.....*everything*!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If my inappropriates offend you, stop STARING at them!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

After Nutmeg poos she runs through the apartment and trills as loud as possible. Maybe if you do this it will help


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> After Nutmeg poos she runs through the apartment and trills as loud as possible. Maybe if you do this it will help


@>@ How do you know I DON"T run through the apartment and trill after......:kittyturn That's how I show off my inappropriates!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What does MowMow do then??


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hides under the couch.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor guy.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh my god, you three are so funny!!
Your recent hairball issues! LOL! Now that is a hilarious one!
And your playing in the litter-box! Too funny

Nutmeg sounds like she would be having a fun time after she poos lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She's always having a fun time.

Last night I caught her hanging from a towel rack and chewing on the metal rack part.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

......LOL! (cracks up laughing my head off)


----------

